# Sanmar Database and Wordpress?? HELP



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

How do the bigger printing sites like customink etc...get all te products in their site,,,,,Is there a way to get a copy of the database from sanmar for example? I am thinking of building a new site using wordpress for example....Seems to be a good platform and plenty customizable since it is open source. Can someone point me in the right direction for this? I am experienced designer....but this is an area where i am kind of stumped.

I am trying to setup a more automated online ordering system for ordering shirts....Trying to make it so people can order without calling and not exactly sure the best way yet.

Any info is appreciated


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

if you look on SanMar site in the very middle it says "Market" here you will find useful tools for your website..including 
*Electronic Integration 
*


SanMar | The Nations's Premier Supplier of Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Acessories | Integration


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

FatKat Printz said:


> if you look on SanMar site in the very middle it says "Market" here you will find useful tools for your website..including
> *Electronic Integration
> *
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.....but where is the actual database? Also all those 3rd party links are really orgaizations....I dont really see anything there. There is some info but not much


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

you would have to talke to them ans see if the will give you access to their database tru an XML file. They will most likely do it , however last year that actually built a separate site for my business at no cost fully custumised ( very simple tho) with all theri products. here it is 
INKFUSION STUDIOS


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

edua said:


> you would have to talke to them ans see if the will give you access to their database tru an XML file. They will most likely do it , however last year that actually built a separate site for my business at no cost fully custumised ( very simple tho) with all theri products. here it is
> INKFUSION STUDIOS


Hi


I have that working for me on a few sites....but what i am trying to put together is a site like jakprints or custom ink minus the flash designer....Really the ability for a customer to do their order online ad then just upload their art.....The reson i want the database is really so wen people browse the products on the site....then they can pick a product....Then for example pick how many colors they need printed....the print location etc.....Then they can just upload their art....That is what i am trying to accomplish


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome..Thanks for this!



FatKat Printz said:


> if you look on SanMar site in the very middle it says "Market" here you will find useful tools for your website..including
> *Electronic Integration
> *
> 
> ...


----------

